# Nach Dem Ram Tausch Geht Der Bildschirm Nicht Merh An.



## Stephan Liebig (18. November 2007)

Hi,

also ich war am Freitag bei meinem Händler und habe gesagt, dass ich für ein Asus P4S533-VX 1,5 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Daraufhin gab er mir:

3x Kingston 512MB 333MHz DDR PC2700 DIMM CL2.5

Ich habe diese Teile in meinen Rechner eingebaut. Sprich alten RAM raus und neuen rein. Aber seit dem startet er nicht richtig und der Monitor bekommt kein Signal um aus dem Standby rauszukommen.
Auch wenn ich die alten RAM-Elemente wieder einbaue funktioniert es nicht.

Haben die neuen mein Mainboard zerschossen, oder woran liegt es?


----------



## lernen.2007 (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

an deiner Stelle werde ich alle Kabeln bzw. nach allen Verbindungen nachschauen. Was passiert eigentlich wenn du den Rechen startest? Hast du mal unter BIOS nachgeschaut wie es dort konfiguriert ist?

Schaue es dir mal das an: Link
Und das könnte dir auch helfen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single-Sided/Double-Sided
Gruß
erkan erpolat


----------



## Stephan Liebig (18. November 2007)

Ins BIOS kann ich ja nicht mehr schauen, der Monitor zeigt ja nichts an, er bleibt im Standby.

Alle Kabel sind richtig angeschlossen. Das einzige, was ich gesehen habe ist, dass mein Freund - dem die Kiste gehört - beim Ausbau der Grafikkarte, dieses Plastikteil abgerissen hat, dass die Grafikarte festhält, damit sie nicht einfach so aus dem Slot rutschen kann.

[edit]

Ich habe schon öfters RAM getauscht, bzw. Rechner zusammengebaut. Allerdings ist mir sowas noch nicht passiert.


----------



## PC Heini (18. November 2007)

Wenn noch nicht mal mehr die alten Rams funktionieren, liegts an dem abgerissenen Plastikteil, das die Graka festhält. Die wird jetzt scheps im Slot rumhängen und somit ist der exakte Kontakt nicht mehr gewährleistet. Obs ne andere Möglichkeit für die Grakahalterung gibt bezweifle ich. Einzigste Lösung; PC aufschrauben, Graka raus und mit ner Taschenlampe in den Slot leuchten, wo sich der Rest des Plastikteils befindet. Nun mit einen dünnen Gegenstand ( NICHT METALLISCH ) den Hebel senkrecht stellen. Graka rein und testen.
Ansonsten ist ein neues MB fällig. Doof, wegen so ner Kleinigkeit.


----------



## Stephan Liebig (19. November 2007)

Hmmm... Ich habe mal in den Slot geschaut. Da drinne liegt nichts. Ich mache auch mal ein Foto, aber was hätte da drin sein sollen ?

Wenn ich mir ein altes Mainboard von mir anschaue, dann hat dieses noch nichtmal so eine halterung. 

Kann es wirklich daran liegen?


----------



## PC Heini (19. November 2007)

Wenn Du nicht gerade Hightechansprüche an die Graka hast, kannste mal wenn Du hast, mit ner PCI Graka probieren.
So eine AGP Halterung kann im Slotschacht noch nen Hebel haben. Der bewirkt, dass wenn man die Arretierung löst, gleichzeitig die Graka hoch gehoben wird, und leichter zu entnehmen ist. Daher der Tipp. Wenn Dein Freund aber beim abbruch der Verriegekung abgerutscht ist, und das MB nen Schlag erwischt hat, könnte es auch ein Haarriss in ner Leiterbahn gegeben haben. Sitzt der Prozessor noch richtig im Sockel?


----------



## maza (19. November 2007)

Hi,
ich hatte genau das selbe problem... das liegt an den RAM... die neuen sind mit deinem Mainboard nicht kompatibel.. tausch sie gegen neue um... bei mir warens no-name RAM und die gingen halt nicht.. wieso die alten nicht gehn kann ich dir net genau sagen.. bau einfach alles nochmal aus und ein... das hat bei mir auch schon mal geholfen. vll versuchst n neues mainboard mal... dann weisst es genau...


----------



## Raubkopierer (19. November 2007)

Versuch einmal dein Bios zu resetten. Das sollte helfen damit die Grafikkarte mit dem neuen Ram wieder angesprochen wird.


----------

